# can u give me an educated guess



## thelight (Aug 22, 2011)

why cant i unlock my d2g that been given by verizon? already tried 6 different codes that has been given to me.
im running stock .628, have sbf'd and everything, still, nada.
thx for ur time.


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

The codes are specific to the IMEI number. Also, it seems that Verizon changes up to about 30 percent or so of those codes, so even though you get a code for that particular IMEI, it may not work. The only way to be sure of getting the right code, is to be a Verizon customer in good standing.
Also, you mention stock .628, I assume you mean .629?


----------



## thelight (Aug 22, 2011)

the codes been given by verizon according to imei no.
still on stock .628


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

There was no stock .628, though.

If VZW-provided codes don't work, head to their store and complain until they replace your device.


----------

